# [SOLVED] Can not host In Warcraft 3



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, This thing has been bothering me for a while.

So, Some of you may know when I was on these fourms when I reformatted. Before that I could host in Warcraft 3.


I have forwarded all my ports. 
I gave permission to it on McAfee.

Im running out of options here.


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

did you try using this site to port forward Warcraft 3?
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

Yes, I have.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

have you tried hooking your computer right up to the modem?

disable your firewall - see if that works
disable your antivirus - see if that works


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

When I hook my computer right to my modem, I can never get my router to work right for another month or so. But when I only had a modem about 5 months ago I could host with no problems.



I have tried to disable every Firewall and anti-virus I have. I still can not host in Warcraft 3.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

Ok, Well I had some spare time today so I tried to host with my computer directly into my modem. 

I can host with just my modem.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

Hmm, I think I found the problem...


I have my windows firewall disabled but windows says its still up.
Here's a screenshot 














*****EDIT*****

I see that the under firewall it says Mcafee's firewall is up....

Does anyone know how to fix this? I have War3.exe unblocked on mcafee's firewall.


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

i had the same problem until recently. 

try this:

in windows firewall click add port . type in any name then use the port 23977 tcp. click ok, then ok again.

then go on warcraft and click options, then gameplay. in game port put 23977 then click ok. 

this is what i did to get it working.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

Wouldnt you have to forward ports on your router if you do that? If so, What ones do you do?

Your solution did not work for me.


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

i used the same port as bitcomet (p2p program) uses on my pc. do you have any other games that you can host on?


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

I only play Warcraft 3, and call of duty 2 online anymore. So no.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

@Warfare

disable your Mcafee Firewall and the windows firewall see if that works


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

I tried that before I posted here Mcninjaguy.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

I fixed it... Thanks for trying!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

what did you do Warfare?


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

For some reason my Routers Ip was set to something that It was not telling me. My Xbox pointed that out when it connected to my internet. instead of the 100, it told me it was 102. 

So I changed the IP on the port to 102 and it worked perfectly.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Can not host In Warcraft 3*

nice nice

if the thread is solved go to thread tools and mark it solved


----------

